# G19 Gen 4 still having issues?!?



## BigFoote

What's up guys,

Within the next week or so I'll be buying a G19 but I can't make up my mind on the Gen I've felt both, both feel good in my hand. I haven't shot the 19 but have shot a 17. (I know it's a bit different, after all the 17 is a heavier gun) 

My question is, are the Gen4 still having jam ups? I know they have replaced the spring twice now from to 03 and 04 to the now 043 (I believe) but every thread I've seen about the gen 4 is from 2+ years ago and I can't find any thing up to date about this issues. So one has made the assumption that that issue has been fixed. Can anyone give some insight on this? I'm partial to the gen 4 majorly cause the mag release is bigger and a better fit for my hand, plus the grips from factory feel better on the gen 4. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rustygun

I have three Gen 4 Glocks that I have not had any issue with. That being said, I am just a casual shooter I don't run them as hard as some might. I believe the initial problems they had with springs was solved.


----------



## BigFoote

Thanks. That helps a lot. That was my main concern


----------



## VAMarine

There are some sporadic issues with erratic ejection but nothing too much to be worried over. I have one of the early Gen 4 19s that was a "problem" gun and a later Gen4 17 that's A-OK. A colleague has several late model Gen 4 17s and 19s and no issues to report.


----------



## wvjoetc

I bought a new Gen 4 19 a few weeks ago with no issues what so ever. From what I've read the recoil spring was changed out with the new updated spring and that took care of the problem. The new spring has a washer-spacer added.


----------



## R1HOOLIGAN

Yep, the spring issue has been corrected. I had an issue with my G19 having "stovepipe" problems. Took it to a gunsmith, and he educated me on the fact that I had "over lubed" the gun. Glocks* DO NOT LIKE too much lube*. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## donk123

got my g19 gen 4 about a year ago. did some research and knew to look for a "4" stamped on the end of the recoil assembly. also knew what # to look for on the ejector(can't remember that one.) anyways , if your looking to buy a glock19, the problems with ejections to the forehead and stovepipes have been solved. have put about 2000 rounds through mine with zero problems. i also hated the grip on the gen3. that is reason i went with the gen4.


----------



## Redneckhippie

This 1,000 round test of a Glock 19 gen 4 by hickok45 on YouTube is worth watching. 
Glock 19 Gen 4 (1,000 Round Test) - YouTube


----------



## GCBHM

Go with the Gen 4. They are having no issues. It is what I carry, and have had no malfunctions.


----------



## Glock Doctor

donk123 said:


> got my g19 gen 4 about a year ago. did some research and knew to look for a "4" stamped on the end of the recoil assembly. also knew what # to look for on the ejector(can't remember that one.) anyways , if your looking to buy a glock19, *the problems with ejections to the forehead and stovepipes have been solved*. have put about 2000 rounds through mine with zero problems. i also hated the grip on the gen3. that is reason i went with the gen4.


:smt107 Really! How? I've got a fairly new 3rd generation G-19 with what is, now, its 3rd fakakta factory extractor installed in it. I've, also, still got extraction/ejection problems that have been traced to the old #336 ejectors and the new MIM extractors. Even the exchange of an old #336 for a new, 'drop-nosed' #30274 ejector hasn't cured the problem. If Glock, Inc. has, indeed, finally solved this problem I'd love to know how.

Prior to reading your post I had concluded that whether or not a new G-19 ejects well is, pretty much, the, 'luck of the draw' and depends upon just how much mechanical space, or, 'slop' exists between the breechface, itself, and the inside face of the extractor claw.

The new MIM extractors have had very sloppy and capacious claws. THIS is, 'Why' a drop-nosed #30274 ejector is able to work better than the older #336 ejector - Which always worked well with the original machined steel extractors!

The new drop-nosed ejectors allow a moving cartridge head to fall further down the breechface while still being able to make contact and eject the falling case before the ejector's, 'nose' hits too high up on the case head. A high contact point on an ejecting case head causes the ejecting case to either, 'dribble' out of the ejection port, or else to take off in erratic varying directions (like at your face)!

So, you say, Glock has finally fixed this 3 year old problem? I'd love to know how. Any new revelation or insight you might be able to provide would be appreciated. In fact I'm ready to buy the new part(s) today!


----------



## GCBHM

*I must just be lucky!*



Glock Doctor said:


> :smt107 Really! How? I've got a fairly new 3rd generation G-19 with what is, now, its 3rd fakakta factory extractor installed in it. I've, also, still got extraction/ejection problems that have been traced to the old #336 ejectors and the new MIM extractors. Even the exchange of an old #336 for a new, 'drop-nosed' #30274 ejector hasn't cured the problem. If Glock, Inc. has, indeed, finally solved this problem I'd love to know how.
> 
> Prior to reading your post I had concluded that whether or not a new G-19 ejects well is, pretty much, the, 'luck of the draw' and depends upon just how much mechanical space, or, 'slop' exists between the breechface, itself, and the inside face of the extractor claw.
> 
> The new MIM extractors have had very sloppy and capacious claws. THIS is, 'Why' a drop-nosed #30274 ejector is able to work better than the older #336 ejector - Which always worked well with the original machined steel extractors!
> 
> The new drop-nosed ejectors allow a moving cartridge head to fall further down the breechface while still being able to make contact and eject the falling case before the ejector's, 'nose' hits too high up on the case head. A high contact point on an ejecting case head causes the ejecting case to either, 'dribble' out of the ejection port, or else to take off in erratic varying directions (like at your face)!
> 
> So, you say, Glock has finally fixed this 3 year old problem? I'd love to know how. Any new revelation or insight you might be able to provide would be appreciated. In fact I'm ready to buy the new part(s) today!


I must be extremely lucky bc I have shot several Gen 4 pistols without malfunction. I have also shot many other brand pistols with the occasional ejection "to the face", which seems to be pretty standard if you shoot a lot. I guess some people are just pickier than others, which I consider myself to be, and I choose the Glock 19 Gen 4 over previous generations, over Sig, BHP, HK, S&W, the vaunted 1911, Styer, any pistol on the market.


----------



## Glock Doctor

GCBHM, Thanks for the courtesy of a reply! That's, pretty much, what I expected to hear. I'm sure there are thousands of other recent Glock purchasers who're having the same problems I am. You say that you are lucky. Know what? You are! 

Apparently your MIM extractor claw is just tight enough that your Glock is running well; but a lot of other people's Glocks are not. I'm one of them. To me it's just the luck of the draw. If I could afford to purchase a dozen new Glock pistols I'm sure I'd find one or two that actually worked well; but I've got other things to do with my money. 

As an aside: Want to know how I distinguish between older Glock pistols, and newer Glock pistols? I stand off to one side of the firing line and watch the ejection patterns of those line shooters who are using Glocks. The ones with the older Glock pistols usually throw their expelled brass out past 6 to 8 feet. The shooters who are using newer Glock pistols throw their brass well inside 4 feet. (Check it out the next time you're on a firing line!)


----------



## GCBHM

You're welcome, Glock Doc. Perhaps you're just one of the few unlucky ones, I don't know. I don't pay much attention to other shooters while at the range. Mainly bc I'm focused on my own work, but also bc the lanes are divided and it would be rather awkward for me to attempt to watch other shooters. I've owned Glocks since "Gen 1" was all there was, and I have heard about the numerous complaints from the "pre-gen 4" folks. I bought my first Gen 4, a G22, about the middle of 2012, and I've gone through the 19, 23, 17, 21 and have yet to have one malfunction. So you've noticed from your perspective that the Gen 4's don't eject the casings quite as far as the other gen pistols. Ok! So? 

I'm not sure what the issue is, but maybe you just don't like the Gen 4 simply bc Glock needlessly "changed what worked", which is certainly your prerogative. I certainly have no issues with that at all. All I do know is that since I've started working with the Gen 4s I have fired multiple pistols with no malfunctions. That is probably in the neighborhood of about 5000 rounds in almost two years. I've worked extensively with several top shelf pistols, and eventually switched from the Sig P226 MK26 (which I love) to the Glock 17 Gen 4 bc the pistol performed better in my hands. It hurt my feelings too bc I LOVE the MK25! Great pistol. I carry the G19 G4 as my EDC pistol, and keep the 17 for home defense next to my S&W 15 Sport (best $600 rifle I've ever owned). I can't say enough good about the Gen 4s. They fit my hand better than previous gens, and work just as well, if not better, for me. I still hold true to the BHP 9mm as my favorite pistol of all, but I carry the Gen 4 without hesitation. Nice exchange!


----------



## Blackhawkman

You can go on the Glock web site and look for updates for your model of Glock. I have a Gen4 G17 and it WORKS! Glock will either sell you the part or send you a replacement. I have never had any issue with Glock. Glock changed the geometry on the ejector block and extractor. They keep upgrading the recoil springs. You can't "limp wrist" the new Gen4's at all. You can have your Sig's, Beretta's, and 1911's, just give me my Glock. S&W Model 58, too. I have a BHP with nazi proofs, and I carry it from time to time. Bhkman


----------



## Glock Doctor

Blackhawkman said:


> You can go on the Glock web site and look for updates for your model of Glock. I have a Gen4 G17 and it WORKS! Glock will either sell you the part or send you a replacement. I have never had any issue with Glock. Glock changed the geometry on the ejector block and extractor. They keep upgrading the recoil springs. You can't "limp wrist" the new Gen4's at all. You can have your Sig's, Beretta's, and 1911's, just give me my Glock. S&W Model 58, too. I have a BHP with Nazi proofs, and I carry it from time to time. Bhkman


 
What a perfectly quintessential, cyberspace sort of reply! It's remarks like this that have taught me to seldom: (1) trust the Internet as a source of accurate information; or (2) to believe too much of what I read about Glock, GmbH; their products or presumed, 'perfection'. 

Truth be told: Glock is - and always has been - an indolent and disinterested company that has historically shown less respect for their national consumer base, and foisted off more shoddy and unsafe products upon the American public than any manufacturer of anything except, perhaps, the car companies. 

How anyone can mention Smith & Wesson, and Glock in the same paragraph while simultaneously ignoring the huge dissimilarities in product quality, customer satisfaction, and customer service simply astonishes me! So much so, in fact, that I've become motivated to reply to another person's viewpoint that I already realize is impervious to anyone else's perception of reality other than his own. (It's called, 'Glockaholism'.) 

Let's break the above reply down and consider the several comments individually. The first startling comment is, '_I have a Gen4 G17 and it WORKS!_' That's nice! There are, however, tens of thousands of other Glock owners whose new Glocks have NOT worked properly; and might, very well, never work properly. I and my Glock Model 19 are among these dissatisfied Glock pistol purchasers. This situation is perfectly acceptable to Glock, Inc., Smyrna; but after more than 50 years of doing business with Smith & Wesson I KNOW that this sort of shoddy production and performance - this sort of defective product manufacture - would NEVER be acceptable to Smith & Wesson, never! (The same thing goes for Sturm-Ruger, too!) 

Not that I've never had a problem with a Smith & Wesson pistol. I have. In some 50 odd years of purchasing S&W handguns I've received three free replacement guns from Smith & Wesson, and NEVER AN ARGUMENT OR BULLHOOEY EXCUSE in the same way that I have on numerous occasions from various customer service personnel at Glock, Inc. in Smyrna. 

(Lots of excuses, and cynical attempts to make me, personally, feel guilty - Yeah, like I need some wisenheimer at Glock in Smyrna to tell me how to handle a pistol; or, perhaps, buy the right ammunition - but never an admission of product unreliability, or an offer of free replacement; and, whenever I had to send something to the factory, I'm the one who always got to pay the shipping!) 

The second shocking comment is, '_Glock changed the geometry on the ejector block and extractor._' This remark is correct; and I've gone through each of these several changes with them. The final extractor I ended up with came with a factory invoice attached to it that read, 'Zero Degree Exactor'. 

Someone might ask, '_What, the Hell, is a, 'Zero Degree Extractor?_' Well, among other changes, one of the things Glock's replacement, 'Zero Degree Extractor' does is to completely remove the LCI feature from my Glock pistol; AND, believe me, most of the other shooters who examine my G-19 immediately realize that the LCI is missing! Did Glock's, 'ZDE' fix the extraction/ejection problems on my G-19? Yes, but only marginally so; but, then again, I got no real relief from Glock's replacement #30274 ejector that I, also, had to additionally purchase! 

So far I've purchased three brand new Glock pistols; and ended up paying for each pistol two or three times, over, before I was finally able to accurately diagnose and solve - or almost solve - the problems I've had with each of them. This is NOT, 'perfection'! It's shoddy, expedient manufacturing that is, thereafter, bolstered by the deceptive use of modern advertising working in concert with what I strongly suspect are either directly or indirectly, 'vested' internet gun forum websites. 

With only a few (rather outstanding) exceptions these gun forums are invariably peppered with gratuitous, and frequently almost delusional, member posts like the one above. (I don't know, 'Why' the government seems to be so afraid of the Internet. Not unlike the televised evening news cyberspace, also, has a parallel ability to weave fact and fiction into the same intellectual fabric and, then, pass it off as the absolute truth!) 

The next comment, '_They keep upgrading the recoil springs._' is equally glib! In the same way that today's homosexual community has succeeded in replacing the words: 'homosexual', 'queer', and, '******' in the popular mind with the pirated word, 'gay', Glock, GmbH/Inc. has, also, pirated the word, 'upgrade' in place of the more applicable and correct word, 'replacement' or, 'repair'. 

Then there's, '_You can't "limp wrist" the new Gen4's at all._' All I'm going to say to this is, OF COURSE YOU CAN! It's NOT Glock's recoil springs that cause the phenomenon of limp-wristing; instead it's (1) Glock's use of a significantly modified Browning lockup system between the barrel and the slide; as well as (2) Glock's use of: lightweight, low mass, polymer frames that make every Glock pistol especially vulnerable to, BOTH, limp-wristing AND underpowered ammunition. 

The final remark, '_I have a BHP with Nazi proofs, and I carry it from time to time._' leaves me thoroughly perplexed. What is the author attempting to say? Yes, I've read the 2009 BusinessWeek Magazine article on Gaston Glock, his apparent Nazi sentiments, and brief tenure with the Nazi Wehrmacht; however, the principal reason, 'Why' there are Nazi proof marks on WW II era Browning pistols is because the occupying Nazis forced conquered nations and their military industries to manufacture weapons for them. 

Still, the exact point to this remark remains beyond my usual ken? Perhaps the author might expand the comment in order to make it more comprehensible? Glocks, P-35's, and Nazi proof marks, What's that all about? Are guns-in-general supposed to be, somehow, better made if Germans have an active hand in making them? What ...... ? 

NOTE: Not to completely ignore the opening remark in the above referenced post: Glock, Inc. will only sell a customer a part if he is a certified (and currently up-to-date) Glock Armorer. The only exception I know of to this normally hard fast factory rule has been with the easy-to-replace RSA's. Otherwise you've got to have a current armorer's registration number in order to purchase parts from the factory.


----------



## donk123

wow! this dude is pissed! sorry i don't live on this website. i have a more than full life outside of here. i am just a casual owner of six handguns that throws out a reply every now and then. i am not a handgun expert and don't pretend to be. so sorry you got a bad glock. i did some research b./4 i bought mine and looked at the spring # and ejector #. i guess i got lucky too.


----------

